# Sticky  TradesViz - A versatile online trading journal that helps you bring out the best in your trading! Charting, advanced performance analysis and more!



## tradesviz

Hello all!

We want to introduce to you a trading journal for the current generation that is designed to utilize as much of your trading data as possible to get you the best insights that can help you find your trade edge!











​Simple PnL charts and static tables no longer cut it as trading journals. With progress in the availability of data, we at TradesViz have built a feature-filled online trading journal that explores every single aspect of your trading performance.


*What are your most profitable setups?*
*Where do you consistently win?*
*How to improve your trade expectancy?*

Let us answer your questions with 200+ interactive fully explorable charts and advanced comparison capabilities! We not only use your own trading data but also combine market technical analysis to derive hidden correlations between your performance and the market statistics.

Here are some highlight features:

*250+ Visualizations - we leave no data unused. *







*Auto insights and quick stats about your trading performance.*







*Generate charts with buy/sell indicators + technical indicators for all your trades automatically.*







*Compare your trading strategies (1000s of trades in a single click!) and visualize performance using side-by-side chart comparisons.*







*Get to know more about the companies your trade by visualizing SEC's 13F filings + full fundamental data analysis - all part of your TradesViz dashboard.*





​With TradesViz, you can not only do *advanced trade journaling* and actually helps you *improve your performance*, but you can also get vital information and visualization of the stocks you trade. TradesViz has support for all major asset classes: *stocks, stock options, futures, futures options, and forex. *Trade journaling is one of the most suggested best practices for ANY trader - to help track, and learn from the historical performance one of the most useful things a trader can do. But trade journaling can be hard. Our primary goal is to make journaling as easy to do and to make it well worth your time.

All it takes is <2 mins to upload your file and we'll take care of the rest. Just try spending 5 mins on tradesviz.com everyday logging your trades and looking at your automatically generated charts and statistics. Most of our users notice* improvements in their performance* within 2-3 weeks of using TradesViz as the more data TradesViz has to work with, the more insight and analysis you can get.

We support over *30 international brokers and platforms*. Our always-updated list of supported import formats is available here: https://tradesviz.com/blog/import. We also support 3 international markets (*Canada, India, and US*) for full stock data support and chart generation. *TradesViz** is the only online journal to have full support for multi-currency trade execution input and multi-national market data support!*

Still not convinced? Here are some real statistics and charts that you would see in your TradesViz dashboard:




























































​*You get all of the above features and more in just 1 subscription.* No multiple tiers, no complicated features list - just 1 subscription. Our free plan has a generous import limit of 3000 executions per month (way more than ANY other paid online trade journaling service). No other online trade journaling service matches our feature set or our competitive pricing.
Some more features you might be interested in:

Greeks analysis for all options traders
Easy way to add multi-leg option trade
System-wide dark mode support
Auto-generate multiple charts with all your trades imports
Easy query input to quickly filter from 1000s trades in seconds
An interactive chart to view all your trades visually
Search, tag, and organize all your notes within your journal
Calendar view with pnl, volume, and market events data
Add notes/comments etc., to many trades at once using the bulk apply feature
More features and in-depth details can be found on our blog here: tradesviz.com/blog

*Go ahead and give us a try! **Sign up here** and Start a 7-day free trial - cancel anytime you want!*

If you don't use a trading journal currently, we highly suggest doing so! It takes just a few minutes every day and over time, you will accumulate a wealth of information and knowledge that will make your progress and learning in trading much faster and easier.

*For all new users, we are giving you a coupon to celebrate the new year with Canadianmoneyforum.com*!

*Use coupon:*


Code:


CMFTV2021

 *to get 40% off your subscription! **The coupon + yearly subscription discount gets you a savings of over 55% ($130 off)! 

Please let us know if you have any feature requests, questions, or if you require any assistance with using the TradesViz platform! You can leave a message here on this form, or email us at [email protected] or chat with us on tradesviz.com. *


----------



## tradesviz

Here are some sample public trades and even entire trading days shared on TradesViz:

TradesViz -

TradesViz -


----------



## tradesviz

Are you still wondering if TradesViz is a good fit for you?
What's stopping you from using a journal? Zero downsides, 2 mins effort per day = 100% useful data analysis and, insights can only help you trade better! 
Have any questions? Ask away!


----------



## tradesviz

Did you know that you can even do *fundamental research* on TradesViz?

For all US stocks, you can view fundamental data which includes the full balance sheet, cash flow data, and income statement data.






























​TradesViz is not just a journaling tool, but a complete all-in-one platform that takes care of tracking, analyzing, and providing context for all your trades! 

*Try for free: tradesviz.com/signup
Use coupon


Code:


CMFTV2021

 to get 40% off any subscription tier! 
*


----------



## agent99




----------



## tradesviz

@agent99 

I'm sorry that our content comes off as spam to you.

We are verified vendors trying to tell this community about a very useful platform. We don't sell any courses, get-rich-quick schemes, or any of that sort. We genuinely believe that TradesViz can help a lot of traders here in CMF in evaluating trading performances, journaling trades, charting, and more at extremely competitive prices. 

Moreover, since there is a large gap in the Canadian market for trade journaling (as far as we know, there exists none), we thought we would come in and fill that gap to introduce more traders to the very useful and time-proven practice of regular trade journaling. 

If you have any constructive criticism, we would be very interested in hearing it!  

Thank you!
-PK


----------



## agent99

tradesviz said:


> @agent99
> 
> If you have any constructive criticism, we would be very interested in hearing it!
> 
> Thank you!
> -PK


I do. Don't piss off potential customers by spamming their discussion forums.


----------



## MrBlackhill

@agent99 CMF allowed it, otherwise it wouldn't be a pinned thread and there wouldn't be a sponsored by link on this section of the forum. I guess if you have something against it, tell CMF owners. I guess they made this decision to help paying the cost of owning a forum. Nothing wrong with this.


----------



## cainvest

agent99 said:


> I do. Don't piss off potential customers by spamming their discussion forums.


tradesviz is a vendor here so their posts are very welcome on CMF.


----------



## agent99

Problem solved for me. Click on their avatar, then on ignore. Poof, they are gone!

If you like to read their spam, then you are welcome to it!


----------



## agent99

cainvest said:


> tradesviz is a vendor here so their posts are very welcome on CMF.


As a moderator, I presume you have read the rules for vendors?

*3. Commercial posting is limited to either your personal vendor section or in the open vendor deals section of the vendor forum. 

Any of their posts in the main forum sections should be deleted.*


----------



## cainvest

agent99 said:


> As a moderator, I presume you have read the rules for vendors?
> 
> *3. Commercial posting is limited to either your personal vendor section or in the open vendor deals section of the vendor forum.
> 
> Any of their posts in the main forum sections should be deleted.*


It is a fair question agent99 and that's why I already sent the question to the admin but I am still waiting on a response.

And yes, I do see the rules related to vendors 
My take (right or wrong) was since the Investing section has "Sponsored by: TradesViz" they would be allowed but I'm sure the admin will clarify the situation shortly. So yes, I gave them the benefit of the doubt while waiting on the reply from the admin.


----------



## tradesviz

Update to TradesViz in 2022 Q4:

More advanced analytics (MFE/MAE/R-value analysis)
Exit analysis
Options Flow (first time in a trading journal) & screener
Custom dashboards (100+ widgets)
100% Auto-import of your trades (Questrade coming soon)
Unified View
Seasonality analysis
Technical analysis charts for all trades
*[NEW] **Stock + Futures trading simulator*
*[NEW] **Options charts*
*[NEW] **A total of 30+ auto-sync brokers are now supported*


*TradesViz has completely evolved and it is now the best trading journal and trading performance analytics platform! *

The Black Friday sale for 2022 is ON!

We are running an offer right now that lasts till 30th November 2022: *TVBF22*
Use this coupon to get a *total of* *50% discount when you choose* ANY yearly plan! + 1-year free subscription to EZstockscreener.com (US, Canada advanced market screener)

More info: tradesviz.com/blog
Videos: tradesviz.com/video-guides


----------

